

The Best Paul Graham Essays - pathik
http://www.pathikshah.com/blog/best-startup-essays-paul-graham/

======
dcosson
I like the idea of a list like this, he's written so many essays at this point
it'd be good to have a starting point to approach them. Perhaps to iron it out
an Ask HN post would be in order? (though I wouldn't be surprised if that's
already been done multiple times).

Off the top of my head I'd add Two Kinds of Judgement to the list, it's one of
my favorites. I'd even go as far as to say the world would be a better place
if all parents raised their kids with the advice in that essay.

